# Rental Incomes from Properties in different provinces



## incometax (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi,

Was wondering what is the proper way of filing for annual income tax (individual) when one has rental incomes from properties in different provinces in Canada? 

Thanks in advance for your response!


----------



## Guban (Jul 5, 2011)

My thought is that they are taxed in the province of residence of the owner. Quebec ... Who knows?


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

Guban is correct. Assuming you own the properties personally, rental income, net of expenses, will be added to your personal income for tax purposes. If you set up a corporation that owns the rental properties, the domicile of the corporation is what matters.


----------

